# Small embryo at 7 week scan



## pardew (Oct 13, 2009)

Had 7 week scan today after bleed this morning (have had minor spotting previously but today was much heavier and bright red)  Scan revealed embryo had heartbeat but it was only about 4mm, clinic said its much smaller than it should be (about a week and a half behind).  Doc thinks I am about to miscarry, I have another scan monday but this afternoon have had stomach cramps and continued to bleed on and off although not quite as heavy as this morning.

Do you think we have any chance?  The doc seemed very pessimistic and we are so worried.


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi Hun

I'm sorry you are going throught this. It is really hard to predict what is going to happen, take things easy over the weekend and let us know what the scan shows on monday. A smaller embryo than dates isn't the best of signs but don't give up hope hun  

Take care x


----------



## pardew (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi thanks for your message - had great news this morning at the scan, the embryo has caught up and is now developing normally with a good strong heartbeat!  Amazing that it can change so much in just a few days.  Even the consultant was shocked, she really thought it was bad news on Thursday.

So whilst its still early days (7 + 4), we are so relieved that so far, things are good again.

Thanks again for your encouraging message x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Thats excellent news!!!!! Hope everything goes smoothly from now on,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Thats excellent news, well done you xxx


----------

